# Candy white



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it me or is collinite 476 making my Candy White Scirocco R look cream instead of white in certain light?


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

A good day


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Waxes can give white cars a yellowing effect which is why sealants are recommended for white.


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

Are any particular sealants better for white than others?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Its the carnuba content that makes it yellow looking. I have just bought a Corsa in white and have not used any wax on it yet. I ordered some Wekstat sealant and its going on tomorrow, spent all today claying and polishing, so will give it a couple of coats of sealant and I'm hoping its as good as what I have seen on here.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

veeedubba said:


> Are any particular sealants better for white than others?


Fk1000p, Blackfire AFPP & Tough Coat mate. Not dedicated for white but 3 of the best imo.


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

would like to see the after pics if possible


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Werkstat Acrylic products for the win :thumb: Very good on white!

Heres some results:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266216


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Fk1000p, Blackfire AFPP & Tough Coat mate. Not dedicated for white but 3 of the best imo.


And Carlack 68 :thumb:


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

looks like i'll give the R the full werkstat treatment then


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone know a stockist for werkstat apart from polished bliss who appear to be out of stock?


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like there's no stock anywhere, does anyone know who currently has any in stock?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Polished Bliss only people who sell it I'm afraid.
Another one to consider it Wolf's Body Wrap or their new Hard Body over their polish Seal and Shine.
Gives a superb shine.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I could be wrong but i think PB are the only UK stocklists. You should fire off an email to PB to see when the kits are back in stock? Or even ask them on hear as they have there own section under 'Traders'.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is any good as its the Carnauba.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Werkstat-...re_Cleaning&hash=item20c797ba7e#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

Carlack 68 NSC & LLS mate, have transformed my candy white Leon FR. 

A coat of NSC then LLS and then FK1000P will leave it gleaming melty white and protected for months. 

I might be wrong but the workstatt stuff is pretty much the same as the carlack 68. All derived from the same ingredients/recipe. 

And best of all the carlack stuff is way way cheaper.


----------



## veeedubba (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks to all who have contributerd to my thread, looks like i have a few options to consider now cheers


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Forget the colour............ Check out the finish!!

Your car looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Polished Bliss only people who sell it I'm afraid.
> Another one to consider it Wolf's Body Wrap or their new Hard Body over their polish Seal and Shine.
> Gives a superb shine.


That's probably the most impressive reflection I've ever seen on a white car, just stunning!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I have a solid white Audi A4 & a pearlescent white Abarth 500

I've used the werkstat acrylic kit on both cars to great effect. At the moment the Abarth is wearing AF Tough Coat over the winter. Again, great bit of kit. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

Can't go wrong with either. If you can't get the werkstat, Tough Coat IMO is almost & I mean almost as good :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I found Autoglym HD to be extremely good on my alpine white E36.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

when my new arctic white arrives it will be getting c1 with exo on its back , cant wait to see what it looks like

the rocco look great :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Now got a candy white car. My first white car infact. Always had dark colours. No idea what will be best to use, Werkstat looks good (already have Acrylic Prime) so only need Jett. But also like the look of Wolfs HB. Hmmm choices!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

millns84 said:


> That's probably the most impressive reflection I've ever seen on a white car, just stunning!


I think it was also because it was taken in November when the sun is lower in the sky and it gives better light on the car. Thanks for your comment though 👍


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

I would think EXO on white would look terrific.

Anyone use Zaino 2/3/5 on white???


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I think it was also because it was taken in November when the sun is lower in the sky and it gives better light on the car. Thanks for your comment though &#55357;&#56397;


Stunning reflection! really stands out.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You should give our products a try, Orchard Autocare Speed Seal and Perfection will bring out the finish you really will want.
These are our production ready Speed Seal and Detail wax. Both are spray on products designed to give maximum levels of finish with a minimum of effort! These products are giving between 4-8 week durability depending on how you wash your car which for the effort involved is very good. We will also be launching a range of longer lasting sealants to be used as a base but these can be used to top up pretty much any other product yo have been using before. We have tested it with pretty much everything out there and it will happily bond to everything we have tried. Meaning that you will NOT have to stop using existing products or leave them sitting on the shelf. Simply use them up in tandem with our products then when they are done you can switch to Orchard Products saving money and unnecessary buying of additional product!

The car is a White mk5 Golf that is in need of a correction as it is quite swirled up. Car was washed using Citrus Preclean then Cotton Candy snow Foam. Clayed to remove some fallout on the bonnet with mild Bilt Hambre clay.

The car was dried down then Speed Seal was applied using a DA with a black 3m Waffle pad, but it will work equally as well being applied by spraying onto the panel and buffing with a plush microfibre then giving a quick wipe after with a clean microfibre to ensure all excess product is removed. and buffed after each panel was completed. then Detail wax was applied spraying directly onto the panel (plastics and all) and buffed with a microfiber cloth.

Wheels washed using Wheel Cleanse and then were Protected with Orchard Autocare Detail Wax.

Glass was wiped over with Detail wax as well.

Tyres were dressed using our new Tyre dressing which will be available very shortly and will give a good 30 days protection even in the horrible rain we have had over the last month!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Interesting thread. Wife picks up her new Citigo on Wednesday (if the weather improves) and that's in Candy White. Well it will be when I've cleaned it. Went to look at it at the agents on Saturday and it was a lovely dirt colour because I told them not to let the valeters go near it. (My uncle is a technician there and he's kept the keys) I might give the AF tough coat a go....

Lovely rocco btw.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my dads Candy White MK6 Golf










I think it had AG EGP on at the time. Which I think is extremely underrated!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh noo, waxes making the colour of white look cream ,not a good look ,may have to sort out my waxes as ive not long bought a ibis white car ,coming from black cars, got sv shield on at the moment ,and it looks amazing ..


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

We collected our new car this morning. I'd instructed the dealer not to clean the car. Which I'm pleased to say they complied with. Got home. Usual wash methods used, the car could do with decontaminating, but with the weather I have just washed and protected. Anyways, I've put down a layer of Poorboys Nattys Blue. And it looks quite good for a quick effort. I'll post some pictures when I can get to a laptop.

I don't think it's made it look cream....


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bouncers 22 is excellent on white. That what I have on mine now


----------

